# anyone need crawfish?



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

parents are/have drained thier pond. its going to be re-dug. if anyone has a newer pond and needs to establish a crawfish population the pond is just outside lima in the bath area. let me know sooner then later. prolly be dug this week.


----------

